# Handlers near Mississippi??



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi!
Sally Anne is "out of dogs" -- you can find her on facebook and it might be worth asking her but I don't think she is handling any more.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks Anney! I will check her out. I had her email and she was going to be my handler for Remi, but I did not have time this summer to drive to Atlanta for her to look at Remi. :-(


----------

